# Favorite Soap?



## persey (Oct 10, 2005)

I love soap almost as much as perfume.  Especial favorite brands include:

Floris
L'Occitane
Magno
Kappus

I'd love to read recommendations.  I like strongly scented, emollient soaps.


----------



## vloky (Oct 10, 2005)

I always use the cheapy suave body wash   watermelon scent, and when I'm done showering I slather on baby oil, and vaseline lotion in trouble dry areas.   I can not use regular soap it makes me break out, its all about the body wash.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 10, 2005)

My favorite is Dove anything. Its one of my HG all around washes, for face and body. Using it as a face wash has worked better than actual face washes! It never strips me dry, cleanses well, and now they have a new cucumber melon scent out, yummy


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 10, 2005)

Dr. Bronners Hemp Soap.  I love it.


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 11, 2005)

I second Dove. I love LUSH for bath stuff, but their soaps are soooo drying!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 11, 2005)

dove soap ROCKS!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh I almost forgot, my cousin loooves Splash soaps and shower gels (splashbathandbody.com). Check 'em out, they have a lot of good stuff!


----------



## trixibella (Oct 11, 2005)

I love L'Occitane cold cream soap - works wonders for my sensitive skin


----------



## persey (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, everyone.  If anyone else has recommendations, I'd love to read them.


----------



## kare31 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dial Pure and Natural.  For some reason, I'm allergic to a lot of soaps, and this one is gentle and has a very light fresh scent.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 11, 2005)

Roger & Gallet soaps. I tend not to use soap because it seems harsher on my skin but this one is really gentle.

Aesop soap slabs are nice too. They smell really botanical/herbal, plus I love ylang ylang.

I love the scent of many Lush soaps but they give me the worst stinging/burning rash. Except for Figs & Leaves. It's creamy!


----------



## persey (Oct 12, 2005)

My biggest objection to Lush soaps is that they melt away in nothing flat.  Love the way they smell, but I'll get only a few showers out of a bar.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 12, 2005)

this is the best, i love it!!!

http://www.sisteragnes.com/main.htm

i have so many, I'm so glad i live up the street from the st. pete store. they always have the best smelling and looking soaps. so cute!!
i highly recommend!
you can also get matching lotions and body scrubs, and they can customize the depth of scent as well (just not for the soap).


----------



## user2 (Oct 12, 2005)

I loooooove Dove's Peeling Cream Bar!!!

It's my ulitmate HG!!


----------

